# Aquariums limited



## 1Goodygumdrops (5 Jul 2011)

Where's the forum??Have they gone bust?


----------



## Bobtastic (5 Jul 2011)

I doubt it. They're probably just not a site sponsor any more.


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (5 Jul 2011)

How strange.That must have been very recent,I'm still waiting on my tank after 6 months and now they're not even answering the phone.Was supposed to be delivered on Sunday (2nd shot at delivery btw) and it didn't turn up again,and nobody has even bothered their backsides to contact me.
Has anyone had a delivery off them recently?If anyone else has an order in with them that they've paid for I'd be very worried indeed.


----------



## Bobtastic (5 Jul 2011)

Oh dear... I hope they've not gone under and that you get your tank soon!


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (5 Jul 2011)

Tell me about it,feeling a bit green.


----------



## chrislove01 (5 Jul 2011)

I too asked for a quote this week, no reply.


----------



## Joecoral (5 Jul 2011)

1Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> How strange.That must have been very recent,I'm still waiting on my tank after 6 months and now they're not even answering the phone.Was supposed to be delivered on Sunday (2nd shot at delivery btw) and it didn't turn up again,and nobody has even bothered their backsides to contact me.



This is not uncommon for them from what I gather from reading various people's experiences across several forums


----------



## sanj (5 Jul 2011)

There have been several people who have had to wait a long while for their aquariums to be built. Most seem to be delighted with thier eventual finished product. Six months however would be rather too long, unless there is good reason such as if you had been making changes to the design.


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (5 Jul 2011)

It's not the wait as such,it's the lack of communication.What would that tell you if you paid £750 for a tank 6 months ago,it fails to turn up twice,and they don't even offer an explanation,apart from the fact that I am an absolute fool.I tried to phone all day on Monday and they wouldn't pick up,and they're not answering emails either,then I come on here and find they're no longer a sponsor????


----------



## Johno2090 (5 Jul 2011)

If it were me they would have had court letters by now...


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (6 Jul 2011)

Half of me just wants to get visa to give us the money back,but the other half thinks I really should go down the small claims route,at least that way they'll have a black mark against their credit rating.Another day and still no contact.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Jul 2011)

Hi Folks, sorry for my lack of response about where they've gone. They have not gone bust or similar, they simply don't want to continue with their sponsorship.

We've done all we can to support Aquariums Limited as their products are great, sadly their customer service just isn't up to scratch, as many of you well know!

Best of luck Goodgumdrops, I hope it works out OK.


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

I have heard wonders about theirs tanks, but £750 is a lot of money to have tied up, and then even worse not to have some form of a contact. 

They should do what some other places do, take a deposit, then when the items delivered and everyone happy, the funds are released. 

If even before you get the tank you do not get good service, imagine if something goes wrong.


----------



## Garuf (6 Jul 2011)

You're right Dan their customer service is appauling, I'm still waiting nearly 12months on for them to fix my tank that arrived with the door damaged.


----------



## sanj (6 Jul 2011)

Communication is extremely important in many areas of life and is sadly all too often not given the attention it should have.

There is a point when the promise of a great end product is not worth the uncertainty. This is not good business. I really hope they can improve.


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (6 Jul 2011)

Well,we have contact,going to get a refund and they were pretty upfront about problems in the business.I really should never have paid the full amount upfront though and please,anyone,think twice before doing this.
This still leaves me a problem though,I have 4 angels getting huge in a 125,I NEED a new tank,I WANT a nice tank.Had the floor all done,reinforced etc for this one coming and I am SOOOO disappointed now.
I aint going through all this again just now as I get married in 4 weeks,but after that,where on earth can I buy a tank to similar spec?


----------



## ghostsword (6 Jul 2011)

Talk to edis, I just got an amazing optiwhite from him today, a very sensible size of 60 by 40 by 40 cm, great build quality.

He for sure is able to get you a tank built to order.


.


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (7 Jul 2011)

Thanks Ghostworld.


----------



## sanj (7 Jul 2011)

1Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Well,we have contact,going to get a refund and they were pretty upfront about problems in the business.I really should never have paid the full amount upfront though and please,anyone,think twice before doing this.
> This still leaves me a problem though,I have 4 angels getting huge in a 125,I NEED a new tank,I WANT a nice tank.Had the floor all done,reinforced etc for this one coming and I am SOOOO disappointed now.
> I aint going through all this again just now as I get married in 4 weeks,but after that,where on earth can I buy a tank to similar spec?



How about talking to ACS (Aquarium Cabinet Solutions), they are popular on the Marine/reef front and seem flexible with thier designs. They also seem to be good at communicating.   

http://www.ultimatereef.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?s=66cdf1117098ec9549544bd0306e4390&f=521

Coventry Aquatics have thier very popular Godiva range and also can make Opti white, I am not sure how bespoke they can go on their designs though. 

Also why not speak to TGM who are geared for the Aquascaping hobby and while maybe a bit more expensive (im not sure on that) you  will get your tank in weeks, 2-3 at the last comment I saw on the sponsor forum.


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (7 Jul 2011)

Tbh,I'd like to try and work this out,nutter that I am.But I will look at all of these suggestions,I've seen another hopefulll,AC Aquatics who do very similar packages at really good prices,we'll see how this pans out over the next few days.(Off to look at TGM)


----------



## bigmatt (7 Jul 2011)

How about Poseidon's palace for the glass and then getting a local carpenter to build a cabinet?  I'm looking at this for a 2x1x1 and have found it to be the cheapest way
Matt


----------



## andyh (7 Jul 2011)

Talk to TGM my 180l is from there and its excellent. All optiwhite.

Andyh


----------



## mjbarnard (7 Jul 2011)

I have had some very serious issues with Aquariums ltd. However when pushed they come back with straightforward and honest replies. They might have let some people down (including me) with communication, but I genuinely believe their intentions are good, but their over commitments let them down sometimes.

I dont condone taking money off people and not supplying them with products, but I do believe that although they may be overstretched and somewhat disingenuous on lead times, that they supply quality products and their intentions are honest and genuine. 

In these difficult economic times, seeing companies go under and people losing jobs is not pleasant. There is no excuse if a company is hopeless or useless, but I would respectfully suggest that this company means well, can produce when they want to, and just need to be more up front and honest about their lead times. This is from someone who has been very critical directly to them. I still support them, and am grateful for what they have supplied me with, even if I had to push at times. Could we encourage them to perform, rather than closing them down?

If the economic climate were different I might be less generous, but at the end of the day who wants people to lose employment and in turn stop employing people? Maybe we should draw a line under aquariums ltd discussions and discuss other suppliers in a different thread? If they're not boxed into a corner, maybe they can get back to the position they were once in?


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2011)

I'll also be picking my 120 x 55 x 55 up to tomorrow from Ed. By all accounts, it's pretty good.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jul 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I'll also be picking my 120 x 55 x 55 up to tomorrow from Ed. By all accounts, it's pretty good.


I saw your tank yesterday, and it must have been the most amazing tank I have seen to date.

Not sure how you going to pump co2 into something that big, but willing to learn from your journal. 


.


----------



## sanj (7 Jul 2011)

Who is Edis? I am confused is that Poseidon or a guy fro manother company?

Re: Mjbarnard, I agree I dont think anyone wants to see a company in trouble if thier intentions and products are good, they do need to address what has become a common criticism though. 

Let us not forget that although we see a lot of criticism, that does not account for all those happy satisfied customers that we do not hear about.


----------



## Mark Evans (7 Jul 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> I saw your tank yesterday, and it must have been the most amazing tank I have seen to date.



Is it that good?   ooo, cant wait!


----------



## Garuf (7 Jul 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> count for all those happy satisfied customers that we do not hear about.


I'm happy with the tank, it's the stand that's a total let down!


----------



## 1Goodygumdrops (7 Jul 2011)

Mjbarnard,I don't want to see them go down,yeah,fair enough they seem like nice people,but my order has been like carry on aquariums from start to finish.It does not take much effort to answer an email,or pick up the phone and hey presto,half your problems have vanished.
I do want to support a small family business,but not at my own personal expense,plus my damn fish should have been moved months ago.


----------



## ghostsword (7 Jul 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> ghostsword said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tank is really good. Very small amount of silicone, great glass and really big! It is the size that is most surprising, and when you cannot see silicone it is just awe inspiring.

It must weight a lot also, the glass is really thick.  an I am not sure that it will fit on a saloon.

Edis also had other tanks there, there were a couple of shallow tanks that would be amazing to scape on.




.


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jul 2011)

sanj said:
			
		

> Who is Edis? I am confused is that Poseidon or a guy fro manother company?


Edis is "Piece-of-fish" on UKAPS, people keep using the nick from another forum for some reason


----------



## ghostsword (8 Jul 2011)

I always called him Edis..  or Edie. 

Contact him, he has amazing aquariums, does not get them often, but the quality is amazing.  For me is perfect, only 20 minutes from my house, so I know where I will get my tanks from now on.


----------



## clint24 (8 Jul 2011)

Hi.Does Edis only make or supply tanks or does he make both tanks + cabinets. As I am after a good quality cabinet.


----------



## pembulls (17 Apr 2012)

Has anybody used this company recently please ,  they have now changed names to Aquarium Manufacturers Ltd , I have ordred a tank off them and just wondered if the same delivery and communication problems exsist , my tank is due for delivery to me next week.


----------



## Alastair (17 Apr 2012)

pembulls said:
			
		

> Has anybody used this company recently please ,  they have now changed names to Aquarium Manufacturers Ltd , I have ordred a tank off them and just wondered if the same delivery and communication problems exsist , my tank is due for delivery to me next week.



Let us know how you get on of it does arrive on the date specified mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pembulls (17 Apr 2012)

Alastair said:
			
		

> pembulls said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do they are supposed to be delivering on or before the 26th of April


----------



## pembulls (27 Apr 2012)

Well the tank turned up yesterday as promised and with in the delivery time , and I have to say it is very well made I am really pleased with it.Seems this company as turned themselves around nice one Aquariums Manufacturers ltd I would highly recomended them


----------



## Piece-of-fish (29 Apr 2012)

Good to hear. What was the waiting time if you dont mind?


----------

